# went and watched a class tonight



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

so i went and watched aan american kenpo class tinight and i must say that it was very cool.i also talked to one of the teachers and he told me that the main sensi teaches ground fighting as well.i think he siad that it comes from gojo jujitsu.i did a search on that style but only found gojo karate.does anyone know anything about thsi style of jujitsu?
anyway,i hope to go take a cless there soon.here is the school,
http://www.akkava.com/mainhomepage.html


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 21, 2006)

it sounds like they are talking about goju ryu jiu jitsu. It is part of the traditional japanese jiu jitsu that BJJ was based on. I dont have a lot of experince but there was an instructor that shared the school with my instructor for a while. I saw a little of his stuff. He didnt start teaching grappling until the higher belts, and it does not get as in depth as BJJ but it is a martial art and there can be something learned from EVERY martial art.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 21, 2006)

A good question to ask is about the head instructor's lineage. 
With whom does he study? 
Will his instructor visit the school? 
Will you have the opportunity to work with his instructor? 

I looked quickly at the web site, and did not see any connection to organization or instructor. 

Good luck.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure lineage is that important to a begginer. You are either going to have a positive or negative experience.
Sean


----------



## drummingman (Oct 21, 2006)

OneKickWonder said:


> it sounds like they are talking about goju ryu jiu jitsu. It is part of the traditional japanese jiu jitsu that BJJ was based on. I dont have a lot of experince but there was an instructor that shared the school with my instructor for a while. I saw a little of his stuff. He didnt start teaching grappling until the higher belts, and it does not get as in depth as BJJ but it is a martial art and there can be something learned from EVERY martial art.


i can't find that style on the net.i did a search and the only thing that came up was danzen style.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 21, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm not sure lineage is that important to a begginer. You are either going to have a positive or negative experience.
> Sean


 
I agree with this statement.  If it feels right, try it out.  

Just find out if there is a trial period, or better yet, find out if there is a required payment contract.  If there is, pick as short of one as possible.  I have only trained at schools where there was no contract, so I could leave if I wanted or needed.

AoG


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 22, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I agree with this statement.  If it feels right, try it out.
> 
> Just find out if there is a trial period, or better yet, find out if there is a required payment contract.  If there is, pick as short of one as possible.  I have only trained at schools where there was no contract, so I could leave if I wanted or needed.
> 
> AoG



Have to go with the majority on this one.  Pedigree isn't everything.  Does it feel good?  Does the instructor teach well.  Are you "sympatico", as it were?

There are a great many instructors of various arts out there who are more than competent, but due to various issues, will not be able to provide you a useful lineage.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 22, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> There are a great many instructors of various arts out there who are more than competent, but due to various issues, will not be able to provide you a useful lineage.


 
In my 16 years of martial arts, I have found that statement to be very true.

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2006)

I definitely agree. It's fun to be able to trace your roots back to someone famous, but just as if you're a descendant of King George I, that and $7.50 will get you a grand mocha latte. There are people with no lineage and no paper credentials who can teach you a lot of gerat things. If your focus is on an historical art, like iaido, to provide a link to the past, it's one thing; but for self-defense, I'd rate lineage fairly low.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 23, 2006)

the main teacher of the dojo e mailed me tonight (i sent him an e mail about 2 or 3 days ago).he told me that in his kenpo they also teach throws and joint locks and ground fighting.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 23, 2006)

I would have to agree with what has been said alreay.  Trust your instincts.  If it feels comfortable, you are having fun and ayou feel you are learning something useful - stick with it.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2006)

drummingman said:


> they also teach throws and joint locks and ground fighting.



This could be true. But, be aware that when BJJ became popular, many instructors in many styles began saying that groundfighting was 'always there' and that they're now bringing it out. Hwa Rang Do did this recently in a Black Belt article, saying it was always there but people weren't ready for it or the like; in Modern Arnis, which I study, there was a groundfighting phase in the late 90s as prospective students like you always asked about it and might leave if we didn't have it. This kind of thing has happened before with weapons, for example. So...be an informed consumer. Did you see them doing any of it? Are there mats for it? Heavy uniforms to withstand the pulling?

Anyway, you're over-thinking it. Try one of the systems and gain some experience. You may decide that you've focused too much on groundfighting in  the first place.


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 23, 2006)

He is part of the CKF and Mr. Sean Kelley.

A good group of guys.  The CKF is also associated with Mr. Tatum and Mr. Pick.

Positive Energy all around.

Aloha 

RIck English


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 23, 2006)

arnisador said:


> I definitely agree. It's fun to be able to trace your roots back to someone famous, but just as if you're a descendant of King George I, that and $7.50 will get you a grand mocha latte..



7.50 for a grand mocha latte?... heck, better to be a direct descendant of Howard Schultz than King George:lol:


----------



## drummingman (Oct 24, 2006)

hay rick.i looked on that site and the ckf main site and did not find mr ponce school or name anywhere.do you know where its at on the site?
cool talking with you the other night as well.
i think this is the school that im gonna try out.i just e mailed mr ponce again with a few more questions.i asked about belt testing fees and when they test a student for a rank increase.meaning when the teacher thinks they are ready to move up in rank or at a set time,like every 2 months or something like that. 
i'll let you all know what he says.


----------

